# p0011 timing over advance.....



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

so i keep getting this code p0011 timing over advance,and the car is undrivable 
umm well i just replaced the cam position sensor,and the code keeps commin up
cam tensioner?


----------



## wolfsburg2617 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: p0011 timing over advance..... (stevemannn)*

that'd be my guess.


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: p0011 timing over advance..... (stevemannn)*

well i think its official ive given up on this thing and im just gonna sell it
replaced that cam tensioner...every thing was spot on...timed perfectly
torqued everyhting to spec..new gaskets etc.
BAM same ****in code the second it warms up
spending what little money i have left to get her running,and no luck...spoke to my friend whos a vw tech,and said to replace it also....
so anyone wanna buy an 01 audi tt? lol


----------



## slowonder (Sep 26, 2005)

check the wiring? new timing belt?


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (slowonder)*

wiring would throw a different code,and no its not a new belt...changed it about 20k miles ago
well tomorrow im gonna go out and recheck everything
is it possible that the tensioner was so bad that the chain actually skipped tooth on one of the cams?...apperently no one has seen a chain go on these engines,but im jsut tryin to get this thing running
im gonna recheck the timing for the cams and belt tomorrow...ill let you know how it goes


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (stevemannn)*

as you can see everything is spot on
anyone have a clue in the world?


----------



## slowonder (Sep 26, 2005)

i take it the crank is lined up with the cover then too right along with the flywheel.


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (slowonder)*

yepp
my buddy came over to check it out
said the only thing that makes sense to him would be oil pressure
since the tensinoer operates off of it,and since it only does it when warm. it does make alot of sense since oil gets thinner when hot
so thats what im about to do lol


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (stevemannn)*

well that didnt work ...have a differnt code this time p0341 cam position sensor range or somethin.....its a new sensor
i am so fed up with this car...can anyone help me?


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

The oil density wont be an issue..
With your timing looking good (marks line up and 16 rollers between), I'd suspect something else is wrong..
Maybe check the conductivity between the camp position sensor end, and ECU end??


_Modified by transient_analysis at 8:19 AM 9-16-2009_


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (transient_analysis)*

yeah i guess ill give that a shot....what do i have to loose


----------



## Armagon (Apr 19, 2004)

have th same problem here. I'm a specialized tech in Vw's and since i changed the timing belt on a 05 Jetta 1.8T A/T it throws the code. I just took it in to check the timing and i even asked a second tech to check it with me t make sure it is right and the timing mark is just right on. Impossible to find the timing mark on the torque or flywheel.

But what tickles my mind is that it came up only AFTER i did the timing belt and new tensionner. Oh, and the cam sensor has been changed in the last year.

Don't know waht to do anymore.


----------



## Fastgti2.0 (Apr 6, 2018)

Armagon said:


> have th same problem here. I'm a specialized tech in Vw's and since i changed the timing belt on a 05 Jetta 1.8T A/T it throws the code. I just took it in to check the timing and i even asked a second tech to check it with me t make sure it is right and the timing mark is just right on. Impossible to find the timing mark on the torque or flywheel.
> 
> But what tickles my mind is that it came up only AFTER i did the timing belt and new tensionner. Oh, and the cam sensor has been changed in the last year.
> 
> Don't know waht to do anymore.


Hey I know its 4 years later did you finally get rid of that code I have a 2008 GTi 2.0 that I changed the timing belt & tensioner and have that p0011 code that I can't get rid of. The timing belt is right on. Put another timing belt different brand & tensioner same code. Oil pressure is good & new. Changed solenoid & cam sensor and still have that same code. I had a vw tech double check timing & said it was right on. Any ideas could it be the cam adjuster? or the cam? The bolt holding the cam adjuster was on really tight could I have damaged the cam or the cam adjuster?


----------

